# Omg! Want!



## HighDesert (May 8, 2012)

Check out these incredibly cool crayfish lanterns from Ikea! 

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/80218788/


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Rofl!!!


----------



## HighDesert (May 8, 2012)

Aren't those hilarious??? There are apparently crawfish parties in Sweden (I'm a second generation Swede and I had NO idea). They have all kinds of super cool stuff like napkins and party hats... guess what the theme of MY next birthday party will be??? No Barbie for this girl. ;-)


----------



## Elppan (Aug 21, 2012)

Hahaha that's awesome.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice fine j! Hope all is well with you.


----------



## nvladik (Jan 12, 2012)

"Lantern for crayfish party"??? How often do you guys have crayfish parties???


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

That's interesting!


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

ITS TIME FOR OUR FIRST ANNUAL CRAYFISH PARTY, EVERYONE BRING YOUR IKEA LANTERNS!

If you do not own one, one will be provided at the door.


----------



## HighDesert (May 8, 2012)

You know what sucks??? They don't have them in stock in the Denver store!!!


----------



## Kitty_Kitsch (Apr 27, 2011)

I hope it's a crayfish party in the way that a tupperware party is a party because I don't want to eat them


----------

